# There is a problem with the driver for PS/2 Compatible Mouse



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

I have lost the ability to use a mouse on my computer (win 7 64x). The USB sya working correctly, but they are not. I have 2 different cordless, a wired USB, and a Standard PS/2. The Standard had the yellow exclamation mark and gives me the error below when I uninstall and troubleshoot and try to update the driver. I have a wacom tablet that is working fine in the exact USB slots the wireless mice are connected but all do not work. I have tried all the mice and they work on my laptop. I just bought the PS/2 brand new today, in the hopes to gain control with a mouse (no go). 

I am unable to run any of my photo editing programs and use the wacom tablet, the screen freezes up unless I press the windows button that I gain control again after I close the running program (like Photoshop, lightroom, ect)


I have been building computers for 15 years and have never seen this before. All the google searches have led me here, so I am here and desperate for help. I hope Someone here can help me. 

There is a problem with the driver for PS/2 Compatible Mouse. The driver needs to be reinstalled. 
Device information 
Name: PS/2 Compatible Mouse 
ID: ACPI\PNP0F13\4&136CDFB0&0 
Error code: 10 

Reinstall device driver Completed 

There is a problem with the driver for PS/2 Compatible Mouse. Reinstalling the driver might fix this problem.


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

Can someone please help me. I am going to lose years of work if I have to re install the OS


----------



## Preetam_hcl (Dec 3, 2007)

Check bios setting for ps2 is enable or not


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Knowing the brands and models of the Motherboard, CPU you have in the build would be helpful.


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

I have an i7 920 DFI LANParty UT X58-T3eH8 12 gigs of Muskin RedLine tripple channel.

I have 3 mice, the Logitech MX revolution, a Microsoft wireless optical notebook mouse 4000, and a Iconcepts Classic Scroll PS/2 Mouse. The Wacom is an Intuos 4 and it works but seems to be working in a different way. I can browse files, surf the web, but if I open a program like photoshop the cursor stays stuck on the screen unless I press the Shift,Windows, Alt, or CTRL then it frees up the courser long enough to not hover the programs GUI and close the program. 


This is a real head stomper for me, I have never seen anything remotely like this.

Some info on the system. I have 8 hard drives, mostly all storage from 3TB to 500 gigs. The OS drives are two Muskin 50 gig SSD's The OS is on one of the SSD's and when I ran out of room installing programs, I started a new programs folder on the sedong SSD and started placing programs there as the install location. 

I have been adding on to to this system for years now, The only problem I have with reinstalling the OS is in my Lightroom catalog that has over 90,000 raw image files, I will lose years of work of editing. All because I can't get a stupid mouse driver to install correctly. 

I know a virus can't install on a mouse driver, I use Kaspersky and there is not a virus present. I can't update windows because I have no more room on the OS SSD drive and can't figure out how to move the windows update default folder location to a remote hard drive. I was hoping that a windows update might solve this problem, it has only compounded it, as I now had 60 megs of space left on the OS SSD after trying to update windows. I deleted all I could but some of the stuff is not deletable. 


Also I cant find where Kaspersky stores it's updates and scanned log files to delete them, as well as re-locate those folder locations. SSD's are nice but small drives suck. This is years of happy computing and lazy file management that has led me to this situation. The mouse driver issue has simply forced me to deal with all the issues at one time. The major problem is I need to work on files to get a job out to pay some bills. 

Thanks for anyone who might have some input that can help me bandaid this and get my mouse working again. I have started migrating files to a 16 gig raid to save what I can just incase I screw the pooch I will still have my critical raw files.:facepalm:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Open task manager, (Windows key/ type task manager if necessary). On the performance tab what percentage does the CPU usage read, how much ram is shown as used?



> I know a virus can't install on a mouse driver


Don't bet on that any process can be infected, the bad guys are always looking for a hook into a system.


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

Ram and processor useage is minimal. Like 1% CPU similar. Even if I boot in safemode no mouse also no wacom which works on the normal start up. Is there a way to look at the registry to see if something is wrong. 

To save hard drive space I turned off auto restore point backups. The only back restore point I have is from a year ago. Man this sux So I loose many of my daily use programs, right.


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

Preetam_hcl said:


> Check bios setting for ps2 is enable or not


Yep, all was working until two days ago


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do any other USB devices have any problems?
Is the KB USB or PS/2?

Have you tried creating a new user profile and testing the mice?

Here's what MS has on the registry keys for the mouse > Device Driver Entries, PART 3--Mouse/Keyboard Driver

Be sure to backup a copy of the registry before making any changes.
Back up the registry


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

That is a great idea, a new user to test. When I plug in the USB mice they install automaticlly and the driver says it is working properly bit the pointer is frozen in the middle if the screen. My USB reader works, the wacom works, an external hd works, all USB devices. Have u ever seen something Luke this before?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No exactly like this, I've seen the pointer freeze in one program and Alt/tab to another window unlocked it, or the pointer freeze but moving the mouse around would still highlight buttons and be able to click on them.

Take a look in event viewer to see if there are any reports related to the pointing device/mouse, Start/type event viewer hit enter.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you tried booting from the Windows CD? Does the mouse work from there?

Filling up your primary drive may be contributing to your problems.

You can move your temp folders and paging file to another drive in order to free up space for updates:

Change location of TEMP files folder to another drive - Microsoft Answers

Virtual Memory Paging File - Change - Vista Forums

Also, while your mouse is not working, you might wish to enable mousekeys, which may enable you to maneuver your system while waiting for a fix.

Turn on MouseKeys - Microsoft Windows

Also, why can't you backup your Lightroom catalog to another drive? There is no reason that re-installing your OS should affect it if you have it on another drive.


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok I tried to set up a new user but got a Location not available error. c:\windows\system32\config\system32\systemprofile\desktop refers to a location that is not available. It could be a hard drive on this computer, on a network. Check to make sure the disk is properly inserted. 

After I got this error, I clicked ok and was on the new users desktop. It was black with the recycle bin. I could search the start menu and find all the programs, but no mouse was working, not even the wacom tablet.


I moved the temp and tmp folder. It was empty from a disk clean up I ran. the temp/tmp folder does not hold the windows 7 64x update files. I was looking to relocate as many files as I can from the SSD to a 3TB drive I have set up for storage. Kaspersky has a crap load of space being used. Man that is a hog of a program. I want to move those too. 

This has to be the worst thing ever. I am brought to my knees by a stupid Mouse driver. I was able to do a catalog backup. I also took all my presets, and previews and moved them to the 3tb backup drive.


I am worried that if I do a system restore to that time a year ago. It won't fix the problem, also when I do the restore to an earlier time, it will make a restore point to the current install but I do not have enough room on the SSd to hold it. This is just a huge mess. I really don't have time to mess with this right now. Every day is one day closer to ruin.


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

OK I tried to Repair the Computer option in you hit F8 during startup. Low and behold I could use my Wireless Mouse as well as the RS/2 wired mouse as well as a USB mouse I had hooked up. It is so sick to know my hardware is 100% working but some software related even is not letting me use my computer.

I can't even do a restore to an earlier point if I wanted to as I do not have enough space on my SSD, a fear I expected. Did i say how bad this sucks!


So where do I start to try and fix this. I am not a regedit expert. If I post my registry some how can someone look at it and tell me if it is corrupt?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have a adobe swap file on the ssd?
If so is it full?
How big is the SSD and and how much free space is on it?

Trying to manually edit the registry on an unfamiliar system is a can of worms.


----------



## Preetam_hcl (Dec 3, 2007)

If a device is generating the Code 10 error, uninstall every device under the Universal Serial Bus controllers hardware category in Device Manager as part of the driver reinstall. This includes any USB Mass Storage Device, USB Host Controller, and USB Root Hub.

If a USB device is generating the Code 10 error, uninstall every device under the Universal Serial Bus controllers hardware category in Device Manager as part of the driver reinstall. This includes any USB Mass Storage Device, USB Host Controller, and USB Root Hub.

then do a fresh installtion of your ps2 mouse only . after that u have to continue .


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Do you have a adobe swap file on the ssd?
> If so is it full?
> How big is the SSD and and how much free space is on it?
> 
> Trying to manually edit the registry on an unfamiliar system is a can of worms.


No swap file, SSD is 50 gigs and only have 600 megs free. I had 2 gigs until the windows update that auto uploaded when I changed the settings to so the drivers would auto update, DOH what a huge mistake.!


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

Preetam_hcl said:


> If a device is generating the Code 10 error, uninstall every device under the Universal Serial Bus controllers hardware category in Device Manager as part of the driver reinstall. This includes any USB Mass Storage Device, USB Host Controller, and USB Root Hub.
> 
> If a USB device is generating the Code 10 error, uninstall every device under the Universal Serial Bus controllers hardware category in Device Manager as part of the driver reinstall. This includes any USB Mass Storage Device, USB Host Controller, and USB Root Hub.
> 
> then do a fresh installtion of your ps2 mouse only . after that u have to continue .




If I delete all of them will they auto generate VIA windows when I plug them in? I hate to loose all control of the wacom tablet. It's the only device that works 80%


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

OK I deleted everything and when I restarted Wacom Mouse Monitor was installed and under the General tab it said "Location on Wacom Virtual Hid Driver" 

So when I restarted the ps/2 mouse did not show so I plugged only the ps/2 mouse in and it did not pop up, so I restarted it was there with the familiar and dreaded yellow triangle.

How stupid is this problem. The Only good thing is I am getting good at using my wacom pen now. I am desperate to fix this, , can you guys please offer me some more tips to try and fix this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there anything you can move off the SSD?
On a drive with trim I like to see at least 10% or if it is also the Windows cache drive 2x the amount of ram installed, 25% free for a drive that does not support trim.

PS/2 connected devices normally will not work until after a reboot.

Were any new hardware or software installed right before this started?
Any program, or video driver updates?
Does it work in safe mode?


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

I did install winrar and some presets to Lightroom, everything worked then the next morning when I started the computer it had the issues. I guess I can delete a bunch of programs to free up some space. I am so FN pissed that this stupid Driver if ruining my life right now!

No it does not work in safe mode. The only time I can use any mouse is when I fit f8 and go into repair mode and they work 100%. WTH is going on! 

do you really think the cause of this is the lack of SSD space?


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

OK I have 2.5 gigs of space


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lack of space probably is not the direct cause but may be a contributory cause.

Safe mode would eliminate the video drivers.

Try a diagnostic start up, hit Start type msconfig on the general tab select Diagnostic Start up, hit apply and reboot.


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

Same crap, Well this is the first time I have been beaten by a GD driver issue! I am done FN with it. Now I get to spend a week re installing my programs, Adobe suite CS6 C4d, houdini, zbrush,shake, vegas pro, acrobat, the list goes on and on. Thanks for trying to help, I am do disgusted I COULD THROW THE BOX IN THE STREET AND DRIVE OVER IT!


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

Now the mouse works in the install windows dialog box! ***!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Which is using the drivers from the Windows setup. Which would indicate you have corrupted Windows core files or Windows/registry is corrupted.


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

There should be a registry rebuilding program tha strips away and files that makes a system inoperable even of you loose data, a program or two. Starting from scratch to fix a gd mouse driver is retarded. I realize the mouse working in the setup proceed is the same as it running in the repair dialog means I have a corruption in the system files. 

Just seeing the mouse function so easily just pissed me off this is why I posted about it . I have my Lr installed and catalog is 100% so this is a relief, its going to take a week to get all my programs up whic sux.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Rebuilding the registry would "break" all drivers and installed software.

In any case, you can achieve the same by simply reinstalling Windows. There are several options available. You could perform a Repair Install, which will simply ensure all of the Windows core files are intact. You can install Windows over itself (ie: no format and install into the same folder) which will basically restore the Windows installation (as all of the Windows files are reinstalled) and attempt to keep all of the installed software (and possible registry issues). Or perform a full install.

Personally, when fixing any virus/malware issue or (as in this case) corruption issue, it's best to simply start from scratch.


----------



## AKfreak (Sep 16, 2012)

I am almost back to normal. Been a long 30 hour period. Man Win 7 Is a Hog, after Install and updates it ate 22 gigs of space. Add all the drivers, and programs info ( programs installed on a separate 55 gig ssd. I have 12 gigs left on the OS drive.

Thanks for all that tried to help me. I have to say for a stupid mouse driver to bring me to my knees. I am leaving UAC on this time so I will at least click my own doom. 

Thanks Again, AKf


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It uses quite a bit of space. My current install is at about 55GB. But that includes two game installs (NASCAR 2003 & GTR2 which are eating quite a bit on their own...about 20gb I believe) as well. In any case, it's just under half of my SSD drive space. Other games are installed on a secondary HDD.


----------

